# Bella



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Isabella is my 3rd Golden, 8 years old. She developed a cyst on her shoulder that grew from the size of an pencil eraser to the size of a blueberry in 2 months. My vet took it off with a local last week. I was asked if I'd like a histo. I said, No, that no matter what the histo said, we would treat her just the same.
I'd like to discuss histopathology. Years ago I had a Golden named Shannon. She had a growth removed and the histo came back from Fort Collins,CO, it gave her 3 weeks to live. Maximum. We had her on Iams food and grieved every day thinking about how her time was limited. Shannon lived another 3 years. Unless you are going to go through with chemo, and my feeling is, why do this to your faithful friend just for another 6 painful months, when quality of life is so important to a dog? Just love your dog and continue to give them the great life you have provided for them. They will tell you when it's time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I respect everyone's decision about their own dog. But you did ask, why do chemo?

My 12 year old was a bundle of great energy and joy when we discovered a huge growth under her leg about 5 weeks ago. It was removed - and we subsequently found out she has soft tissue sarcoma and it has spread to her lungs (she also has several other small tumours on her body that grew in the past 3 weeks). My thread about it all is over on the main page. If I leave her untreated, she will likely be gone in 2 months. If we do chemo, and she responds, it will be at least six months. My oncologist is being conservative - it is an aggressive cancer. But seeing her today, I am feeling optimistic that she will be here longer. It's been a really rough five weeks. But right now, she is feeling well again. She is bright and engaged, and we have started playing ball again this week. And nothing makes her happier. That gives me great joy, too. 

Chemo is not necessarily a sentence of pain. I would never do it if all it meant was six months for me to have her here in pain. We are trying the chemo because it might slow the progression of her disease. I will not make her go through awful pain just because I can't let her go. But if I can help her have more good time on this earth, doing the things she loves to do with the person she loves (who loves her even more), then I'm absoloutely going to try.

But it is a personal choice. And I know she will let me know when she has had enough. Right now, that day, again, feels far away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Personal*

It is a very personal decision.
I wish the best for Bella.


----------

